

Cultural Fit Survey - papermario
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEVyckJ1SmR1QmJwcXBwV2JlcEdWT2c6MQ

======
papermario
I'm trying to see how much variance exists in ideal software roles primarily
dealing with cultural elements of a company. Very much appreciate your time on
this, I'll post the summary once I get it. Thanks.

